# Mingos on the Edge



## bj_2018 (Jan 14, 2018)

Hello we are pretty new to offshore fishing and have been out to the edge a few times with know luck any advice on what numbers we should be using to find the mingos


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Most public spots have mingos. If you venture to the edge, slowly follow the edge until you get a show.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

We hit the Edge quit a bit. Seems lately they're not always in the same places. Like Sea r cy said, hit the Edge and follow the break till you see them off the bottom. If they're up 20-40' they're probably hungry.


----------

